# Slimy threads



## engblom (Jan 21, 2014)

I have made several batches of Castile liquid soap and they work great. However some of my potential customers do not like how the soap easily forms a long thread when you get it from the dispencer. Is there anything I could do in order to reduce the threads? I do not want any customer to compare it to nose products. :crazy:


----------

